# [KN] Greenland | road infrastructure



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Aqqusinersuaq - Nuuk


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Aqqusinersuaq - Nuuk Harbor


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Avannarlit - Nuuk


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Inspektørbakken - Nuuk


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Isajaap Aqqutaa - Nuuk


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Islandsdalen - Nuuk


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Jagtvej - Nuuk


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Noorlernut - Nuuk


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Qernertunnguanut - Nuuk


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Qinngorput - Nuuk

It's a district located near to the east-northeast of the town centrum, south of Nuuk airport, approximately 5 km outside of the city centre. Previously the only readily accessible route to the district was via the airport. In 2008 a road connecting Qinngorput to central Nuuk -via Nuussuaq- was finished, effectively cutting commuting time to the city centre in half. While the district is within walking distance from the town harbour, commuting between downtown and Qinngorput is facilitated by the local Nuup Bussii bus company. It operates two bus routes; route 1, running every 30 minutes daily, directly between downtown and the neighbourhood, and route 3 via the airport, running every hour during rush hours from Monday to Friday

Aerial view









View from Nuuk


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

Very nice pics !  Did you go there ? I'd love to


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

GROBIN said:


> Very nice pics !  Did you go there ? I'd love to


Not yet, but I'm planning to go. Greenland it's a land that attract me much. It's the biggest island in the world after Australia and it has a population of only 60,000 inhabitants... beautiful sceneries, wild and unique... a place where is worth to go


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Pingorsuaq, Qinngorput - Nuuk

View from Cirkussøen








































































View from Qinngorput


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Niels Hammekenip Aqqutaa - Nuuk


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Saqqarlernut - Nuuk. Located in Fox Valley (Rævedalen)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Saqqarliit - Nuuk. Located in Fox Valley (Rævedalen), in the end of "Ndr. Herrnhutvej"


----------



## bigmishu (Aug 20, 2010)

^^^^ wow....Nice...thank you for this thread...

Ps: Have you ever spotted a car from Greenland, on the continent?


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

bigmishu said:


> ^^^^ wow....Nice...thank you for this thread...
> 
> Ps: Have you ever spotted a car from Greenland, on the continent?


Nothing to thank, it's a plasure 

No, actually I have never spotted a car from Greenland on the continent, this would be a great spot! And I even didn't see any car from Denmark or whatever other country in Greenland in the pics I have, but I still have many and I didn't check it all so...who knows, let's hope to spot one :lol:


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Tuapannguit - Nuuk


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

Satyricon84 said:


> Not yet, but I'm planning to go. Greenland it's a land that attract me much. It's the biggest island in the world after Australia and it has a population of only 60,000 inhabitants... beautiful sceneries, wild and unique... a place where is worth to go


Do you plan to take your car or rent a car there ? 

P.S.: Thanks for the VERY nice pics 
P.P.S.: I've been quite surprised to see there aren't only houses but also buildings !


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Road signs in Greenland


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I wonder which code Greenland really uses in ovals. In Wikipedia it says the unofficial code is KN (like in this thread's title). On license plates they have GR (which is otherwise Greece), but don't they actually use DK, since they use ordinary Danish plates?


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, they don't use properly danish plates. The form is danish, but while danish don't have area code, Greenland has it (GR). KN is unofficial because doesn't appear in the UN list of distinguishing codes (But even CN - China is unofficial) as happen for all not independent countries. Probably, KN will be add in UN list when Greenland will get the total independence from Denmark


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Satyricon84 said:


> Well, they don't use properly danish plates. The form is danish, but while danish don't have area code


Oh, I never realized that letters don't mean anything.



Satyricon84 said:


> KN is unofficial because doesn't appear in the UN list of distinguishing codes (But even CN - China is unofficial) as happen for all not independent countries.


GBZ is the official code of Gibraltar, GBJ of Jersey etc. 



Satyricon84 said:


> Probably, KN will be add in UN list when Greenland will get the total independence from Denmark


It probably won't happen. 


> In 1979 Denmark granted home rule to Greenland, and in 2008 Greenland voted to transfer more power from the Danish royal government to the local Greenlandic government. This became effective the following year, with the Danish royal government in charge of foreign affairs, security (defence-police-justice), and financial policy, and *providing a subsidy of DKK 3.4 billion, or approximately $11,300 per Greenlander, annually*.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greenland


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Verso said:


> GBZ is the official code of Gibraltar, GBJ of Jersey etc.


And SCO, CYM, ENG they aren't, so I really don't know why some yes and some no 



Verso said:


> It probably won't happen


Who knows in a far future... things can always change ;-)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ikateq WW2 USAF base




























Runaway









Hangar


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Satyricon84 said:


> Who knows in a far future... things can always change ;-)


Yes, when Danes stop subsidizing them. 

Your last pics aren't visible, btw.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ Now yes :rock:


----------



## mcarling (Nov 1, 2008)

All that iron is returning to nature rather slowly. I guess the natural effects of corrosion only work during the summer thaw. It looks like it might take another 100 years just for the drums to disintegrate and even more time for the heavier items.


----------



## mcarling (Nov 1, 2008)

DanielFigFoz said:


> I think that ethic Danes are less likely to speak local languages and locals more likely to speak Danish, so it might make more scene.
> 
> I might be wrong though


Another consideration is that international persons can often guess the meaning of Danish words, but not Greenlandic words.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ The positive thing, is that's a famous tourist attraction (together with the ghost village of Ikateq) and a source for the economy of the villages of Tasillaq and Kuummiut in the eastern coast of Greenland


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

mcarling said:


> Another consideration is that international persons can often guess the meaning of Danish words, but not Greenlandic words.


In the end of the '80s on italian television there was a popular spot in Greenlandic language (even if it was shooted on the Baffin Island, Canada, the language is almost the same). It had a great success this spot


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Tasiilaq (Ammassalik)

It is a town in southeastern Greenland located approximately 106 km south of the Arctic Circle. With 1,900 inhabitants it is the most populous community on the eastern coast, and the seventh-largest town in Greenland. Air Greenland operates helicopter services from Tasiilaq Heliport to neighboring Kulusuk Airport, which offers connections to Nuuk, Ittoqqortoormiit via Nerlerit Inaat Airport, and to Iceland


----------



## Nikolaj (Oct 8, 2009)

Satyricon84 said:


> And SCO, CYM, ENG they aren't, so I really don't know why some yes and some no
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows in a far future... things can always change ;-)


The discussion about a Greenlandic nationale car code is rather theoretical. Nobody will ever consider to bring their Greenlandic registered car to mainland Europe or America, as there is no car ferry.

By the, as others have mentioned, a territiry does not have to be independent to have its own national code. The status of The Faroe Islands within the Danish Kongdom is similar to the status of Greenland, and the Faroes have its own national code FO. But from the Faroes you have a car ferry acouple of times a week to Hirtshals in Denmark, and in Denmark Faroese cars are seen regularly.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Kangerlussuaq - Here you can see one of the few bridges in the whole Greenland, over Qinnguata Kuussua river


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nikolaj said:


> Nobody will ever consider to bring their Greenlandic registered car to mainland Europe or America, as there is no car ferry.


Who said this? Why a greenlander can't bring his car to mainland if he wants? You don't need a ferry to bring you car to mainland somewhere. Exist the containers... Iceland neither has a ferry service to mainland, but icelandic cars you can spot even here in Italy. If in Europe you can spot american and canadian cars, I really don't see why a greenlander can't bring his car too.......


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

There is a ferry from Iceland to Denmark.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ I didn't know it


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sisimiut


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sisimiut bridge










Built:	1995 - 1998
Geographic Coordinates: 66° 56' 36" North, 53° 40' 10" West 
Structural Type:	Girder bridge
Function / usage: Road bridge
Design: COWI Consulting Engineers and Planners AS
Girder: steel 
Piles: concrete-filled steel tubes 
Deck slab: reinforced concrete
Pier: precast reinforced concrete
Total length: 155 m
Span lengths: 2 x 77.5 m


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Interesting sign.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ Right, especially cause there aren't streets which link two towns. That sign is located outside the heliport, so I guess it's something turistic.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Road sign in Kangerlussuaq









Bonus offtopic:
A thing which I could never imaging before... the presence of such spiders in Greenland! This was in Qaqortoq


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Danish historical marker near Narsarsuaq


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Pituffik


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ What a hill.


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Satyricon84 said:


> Here lives "Forever Alone" :nuts:


LOOOOL I just noticed this little comment  yes that's definitly where he lives!
great thread by the way


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ Right, especially cause there aren't streets which link two towns. That sign is located outside the heliport, so I guess it's something turistic.


I guess that it might be the end of the town :lol:


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

Quite surprised by the lack of ice roads in Greenland when we have ice roads in continental Europe (Estonia, Finland, Sweden ...)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Estonia, Finland e Sweden are quite flat lands, it's easier to build and maintain an ice road... towns in Greenland instead are built in fjords, where to build roads is much more complicated. I'm not even sure if the sea freeze completely in Nuuk and surrounds...


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Kangerlussuaq


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Verso said:


> Have you noticed Greenland on some maps of Europe? Ittoqqortoormiit is the only settlement.


Maybe it's the largest community on that side of the island.

I wonder how profitable a vehicle ferry service from Happy Valley/Goose Bay, in Newfoundland and Labrador, would be to Nuuk, Greenland, then on to Iceland (Reykjavik). I think it would be really popular with tourists wishing to go to/from N. America, though the highways on the Canadian side are as remote as those in Siberia.

There is already ferry service from Continental Europe, to Iceland on the Norrona, so it' just a matter of creating a route from Iceland to Greenland and thence on to Canada.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ it would be quite useless. There are no roads which link towns, to bring your car in Nuuk where the longest street is around 8 Km would be too much expansive if you go there just for holiday. It's more convenient to rent a car there if you really need a car (the public transport works well). Maybe on day in future, if they will built roads to link the towns, a ferry service could be an idea


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Fargo Wolf said:


> Maybe it's the largest community on that side of the island.


Ittoqqortoormiit is the second largest community on the eastern coast, the largest one is Tasiilaq.


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ it would be quite useless. There are no roads which link towns, to bring your car in Nuuk where the longest street is around 8 Km would be too much expansive if you go there just for holiday. It's more convenient to rent a car there if you really need a car (the public transport works well). Maybe on day in future, if they will built roads to link the towns, a ferry service could be an idea


I don't think it would be a failure, as it would create a vital transportation link between N. America and Europe. It would certainly be a big boon to the country's economy.

In Greenland, the influx of visitors would encourage road construction to link communities, as well as make it easier for them to travel to and from Greenland, much in the same way as people from Iceland and the Faeroe Islands use the Norrona to go to Europe.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Faer Oer and mainly Iceland have an interior road network than Greenland, it has sense to have a ferry service. The problem is that the morphology of Greenland doesn't permit the construction of roads to link the towns with acceptable costs of contructions. The towns are built mostly on fjords surronded but high mountains or on islands. It was discussed the possibility to build a road to link Sisimiut to Kangerlussuaq (around 175 Km) but as you can read on this report, it's not a easy thing... http://www.roadex.org/uploads/publications/docs-RIII-EN/The Greenlandic Case - RIII.pdf there's a ferry service (from April to January) provided by Arctic Umiaq Line (a subsidiary of Air Greenland and Royal Arctic Line) which links the town on the western coast of Greenland, but it carries only passengers and it has some financial troubles cause is carrying always less passengers... in 2007 Air Greenland introduced a flight from Baltimore to Nuuk, but it was closed in 2008 due the poor ticket sales. Since 2011 the nostop service from Narsarsuaq to Copenhagen is nolonger available. But they opened from this year a seasonal nostop fight for the route Nuuk-Reykjavik. Just due the lack of a road network every town in Greenland has an Airport or Heliport and the Air Greenlad carries around 400.000 passenger every year. And then there are cruises which in summer carry a large number of tourists, but they depart all from Europe. However if you really want to bring your car to Greenland, you can always take a container and ship it. Neither Cyprus has a ferry service to continental Europe (besides Northern Cyprus but then you can't go with your car to the south if you took this ferry) and I think they need much more than Greenland


----------



## Djurizmo (Jul 19, 2009)

I believe that since 2004 you can cross from north to south Cyprus by car.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Djurizmo said:


> I believe that since 2004 you can cross from north to south Cyprus by car.


Not if the car comes with the ferry that links Turkey with North Cyprus


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Paamiut










With 1,600 inhabitants, it is the eighth-largest town in Greenland. It is a port of call for the Arctic Umiaq Line coastal ship. In November 2007, the Paamiut Airport was built by Mittarfeqarfiit. Connections to Nuuk and Narsarsuaq are served by Air Greenland

Terminal airport


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Paamiut - road construction


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

Stunning imagesi would love to visit Greenland in the future.:cheers:


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nuuk


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Uummannaq*

Uummannaq is a town in the Qaasuitsup municipality, located 590 kilometres north of the Arctic Circle in northwestern Greenland. With 1,300 inhabitants as of 2010, it is the eleventh-largest town in Greenland, and is home to the country's most northerly ferry terminal. Air Greenland operates air services to Qaarsut from Uummannaq Heliport. The neighbouring villages in the Uummannaq area are served by district cargo helicopters. In summer months, Royal Arctic Line operates its 'bygdeservice' with sailings by small ships to its neighbouring villages, including a service to Qaarsut.


----------



## ollo (Aug 24, 2011)

does greenland have trees ?


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Small trees in a little "wood" in the south, take a look in the previous pages, there are pics and a discussion about it


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

It's not related to roads, but today I meet a guy (my cousin's friend) that took part of an epic expedition in Greenland few years ago. They flew to Kangerlussuaq, went by boat to Cape Farewell (the southernmost tip) and walked 2300km in 52 days on the ice capo towards the north, pulling sledges with food and equipment. He said that they were the first Italian group to complete successfully that extreme expedition.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nuuk in April


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ilulissat


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Maniitsoq*

Maniitsoq is a town in western Greenland located in the Qeqqata municipality. With 2,800 inhabitants it is the sixth-largest town in Greenland. Maniitsoq is served by Air Greenland with flights to Nuuk, Kangerlussuaq, and Sisimiut. Maniitsoq is a port of call for the Arctic Umiaq ferry.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Maniitsoq


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Narsaq


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Kangerlussuaq 
The road leads up from Kangerlussuaq to Russells glaciar and the ice sheet


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ilulissat

The road goes to the airport, it's about 7 km long


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Qaqortoq


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nuuk


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nuuk


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! Although these roads are not generally what could be classified as "highways" in other countries, the pictures on this page are breathtakingly beautiful.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Any 4 lane roads in Greenland ?

I know they have that in Iceland


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

NordikNerd said:


> Any 4 lane roads in Greenland ?
> 
> I know they have that in Iceland


This should be one of the widest. 2 lanes for cars and let's say other 2 lanes for pedestrians. No 4 lanes for vehicles only, traffic is still low.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Qeqertarsuaq (Godhavn)
It is a port and a town in Qaasuitsup municipality, located on the south coast of Qeqertarsuaq (Disko) Island, an island on the west coast of Greenland. Founded in 1773, it is home to a campus of the University of Copenhagen. The population is about 900 inhabitants. During winter Air Greenland operates winter-only air services from Qeqertarsuaq Heliport to Ilulissat, Qasigiannguit, and Aasiaat. During summer and autumn, when the waters of Disko Bay are navigable, communication between settlements is by sea only, serviced by Diskoline. The ferry links Qeqertarsuaq with Ilulissat, Aasiaat, Qasigiannguit, and Kitsissuarsuit.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ilulissat


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Ok, I hate to bump this thread, but you seem like you know a lot about this topic. 

1. It appears that there is some areas that are not developed yet south of Qinngorput on Google Maps. Is there anything known about this area?
2. Are there any wealthy areas?
3. Is the population growing? Will Nuuk ever become a fairly large city?

Sorry again for bumping this thread


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The population of Greenland is only 56,000. So even if it is growing, there won't be any large cities for a very long time. But according to http://www.stat.gl population will decline slightly over the next few decades. Fertility rates are declining and out-migration is substantial.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Dblcut3 said:


> Ok, I hate to bump this thread, but you seem like you know a lot about this topic.
> 
> 1. It appears that there is some areas that are not developed yet south of Qinngorput on Google Maps. Is there anything known about this area?
> 2. Are there any wealthy areas?
> ...


You bumped it, and your questions have nothing to do with roads. hno:


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Satyricon84 said:


> Qeqertarsuaq (Godhavn)
> It is a port and a town in Qaasuitsup municipality, located on the south coast of Qeqertarsuaq (Disko) Island, an island on the west coast of Greenland. Founded in 1773, it is home to a campus of the University of Copenhagen. The population is about 900 inhabitants. During winter Air Greenland operates winter-only air services from Qeqertarsuaq Heliport to Ilulissat, Qasigiannguit, and Aasiaat. During summer and autumn, when the waters of Disko Bay are navigable, communication between settlements is by sea only, serviced by Diskoline. The ferry links Qeqertarsuaq with Ilulissat, Aasiaat, Qasigiannguit, and Kitsissuarsuit.


Wow, that's amazing! To look out your window and see icebergs floating by. It would be cool to have a summer home there.


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm going to be posting some new photos. Here is Umiarsualiviup Aqq. in Kangerlussuaq. It connects Kangerlussuaq to "Kellyville" nearby.


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Tankeqarfiup Aqq. in Kangerlussuaq


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Road to iceshelf in Kangerlussuaq


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

There is also a large network of sheep farm roads in southern Greenland. They are mainly around Narsarsuaq and Qassiarsuk Most of them can be found on Google Maps.


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Source: blueice.gl









Some of the roads:


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Road between Qassiarsuk and Sillisit








Narsarsuaq


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Road in Qassiarsuk (Statue of Leif Eriksson in the background)
















Road to Tasiusaq from Qassiarsuk


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Tasiusaq
















Nanortalik


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Igaliku








Itilleq


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Itilleq








Road connecting Igaliku and Itilleq








Road connecting Igaliku to Qorlortukasik


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Qorlortukasik


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Kapisillit


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Road outside of Kangerlussuaq









Road to the east of Kangerlussuaq









Kangerlussuaq bridge


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Sisimiut








Road to Sisimiut Airport


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Illulissat Driving

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTlj91KBfrI


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

H.J. Rinksvej 

















Orbicon Greenland is currently in the process of expanding H.J. Rinksvej Aqq. http://www.orbicongreenland.com/page12048.aspx?recordid12048=466 http://www.orbicon.dk/Nyheder.396/Opgradering-af-hovedvej-i-Nuuk-.565.aspx


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Nuuk


----------



## RV (Oct 23, 2007)

It would be really beautiful to visit Greenland when they have heat bursts of even +25 (and it should be warm all night because of the midnight sun), but it would be hard to find weather predictions for places like Narsasqurquaalaluunanuuqsquaq or something like that.

I also understand that they can have fairly warm days (+17 or so) in Winter because of the fjords (like Norway)...


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

RV said:


> It would be really beautiful to visit Greenland when they have heat bursts of even +25 (and it should be warm all night because of the midnight sun), but it would be hard to find weather predictions for places like Narsasqurquaalaluunanuuqsquaq or something like that.
> 
> I also understand that they can have fairly warm days (+17 or so) in Winter because of the fjords (like Norway)...


Nuuk weather isn't too hard to find. http://www.weather.com/weather/today/Nuuk+Greenland+GLXX0003 If you mean the other settlements, then yes it would be hard to find.


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Qinngorput (District in Nuuk)








Nuuk


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Qassiarsuk


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Qassiarsuk










Tasiusaq


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Nunataaq - Qassiarsuk Road








Igaliku


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Igaliku


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Uummannaq


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Ilulissat


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Ilulissat


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Ilulissat


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Sisimiut New Development









Uummannaq


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Nuuk


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

vehicle fleet development in Greenland. Most of them operate in Nuuk. The farthest you can take your car from Nuuk is about 5 km.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Since cars usage in that region is minimal (you can use them only for travelling within the city, that isn't that big), I guess that cars there have a very low milleage and can last for decades. Since nobody will spend more than few minutes in his car (except maybe to have privacy with his gf  ), also the comfort factor is probably not considered important, as long they have winter tires and working heating system.
Still, you see there plenty of expensive SUVs. Probably because they cope well with snow and ice and they are also used on dirt tracks outside the town, maybe to go hunting or fishing.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

There don't seem to be dirt tracks more than 1 km from the nearest paved road in Nuuk. There is a short gravel road to Lake Nuuk.

The downside of such short distances (and low speed) is that car engines hardly heat up to regular temperature.


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

italystf said:


> Since cars usage in that region is minimal (you can use them only for travelling within the city, that isn't that big), I guess that cars there have a very low milleage and can last for decades. Since nobody will spend more than few minutes in his car (except maybe to have privacy with his gf  ), also the comfort factor is probably not considered important, as long they have winter tires and working heating system.
> Still, you see there plenty of expensive SUVs. Probably because they cope well with snow and ice and they are also used on dirt tracks outside the town, maybe to go hunting or fishing.


Well the city takes 15 minutes to drive across from one end to the other.


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

ChrisZwolle said:


> There don't seem to be dirt tracks more than 1 km from the nearest paved road in Nuuk. There is a short gravel road to Lake Nuuk.
> 
> The downside of such short distances (and low speed) is* that car engines hardly heat up to regular temperature.*


Probably just keep the engines plugged in 

It is amusing in northern parts of Canada (even places like Edmonton), the parking lots all have the electric outlets for the block heaters. When the cars are all plugged in, it looks like in the old days with horses tied to the posts :lol:

But really, have you ever tried to start a car at (true, not "wind factor) -20 *C? You pray a little and turn the key and maybe play with the gaspedal and if you are lucky, you don't curse  With block heater you'll start easy as long as battery isn't too old. Of course there are also electric battery blankets too you can use. Now just imagine -40 *C


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Love seeing the pics from around Greenland.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Nuuk is not as cold as similar latitudes in Canada. The average low goes down to -10 °C in winter.


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

Kanadzie said:


> Probably just keep the engines plugged in
> 
> It is amusing in northern parts of Canada (even places like Edmonton), the parking lots all have the electric outlets for the block heaters. When the cars are all plugged in, it looks like in the old days with horses tied to the posts :lol:
> 
> But really, have you ever tried to start a car at (true, not "wind factor) -20 *C? You pray a little and turn the key and maybe play with the gaspedal and if you are lucky, you don't curse  With block heater you'll start easy as long as battery isn't too old. Of course there are also electric battery blankets too you can use. Now just imagine -40 *C


I used to have an old Citroen AX that would greatly struggle with -5. I swore I would never buy a French car ever again.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Man, it would be epic if someone had expensive and high performance cars in Greenland.

Imagine for example seeing a Lamborghini Aventador in Greenland.


















It's both ridicilous yet also bad-a$$ at the same time


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Qassiarsuk
























Road out of Qassiarsuk


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Narsaq


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Narsaq


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

View from Narsaq Uranium Mine


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Satyricon84 said:


> In the 2000s construction of the 170 km road to Kangerlussuaq was discussed for several years without resolution.The road would have been the first of its kind in Greenland, connecting two settlements, and reducing the need for passenger exchange at Kangerlussuaq Airport, the Air Greenland hub.


I hope this pushes through...........especially since the airport at Nuuk can't handle larger sized aircraft (like a Boeing 777 or A340) and it's a hassle to transfer airplanes and stuff.

With that said, how long would the average drive time take between Nuuk<->Kangerlussuaq?

I hope they can also build service stations and rest stops along the route in case you need to re-fuel, go to the restroom, grab something to eat and drink and take a nap before you head back on the road


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Blackraven said:


> I hope this pushes through...........especially since the airport at Nuuk can't handle larger sized aircraft (like a Boeing 777 or A340) and it's a hassle to transfer airplanes and stuff.
> 
> With that said, how long would the average drive time take between Nuuk<->Kangerlussuaq?
> 
> I hope they can also build service stations and rest stops along the route in case you need to re-fuel, go to the restroom, grab something to eat and drink and take a nap before you head back on the road


Sadly the Sisimiut to Kangerlussuaq road will most likely never happen. And, a road from Kangerlussuaq to Nuuk would be around 5-6 hours I think. And the terrain of Greenland would make it near impossible. Another thing to remember is that not many would use a road from Sisimiut to Kangerlussuaq. Even though it has a decent sized population, it would only really be used by tourists and commercial purposes. The road would also not be more than a simple gravel road due to Greenland's tight budget. The only roads of this sort are in Southern Greenland. There is a 120km network of roads connecting settlements and farms.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Dblcut3 said:


> Sadly the Sisimiut to Kangerlussuaq road will most likely never happen. And, a road from Kangerlussuaq to Nuuk would be around 5-6 hours I think. And the terrain of Greenland would make it near impossible. Another thing to remember is that not many would use a road from Sisimiut to Kangerlussuaq. Even though it has a decent sized population, it would only really be used by tourists and commercial purposes. The road would also not be more than a simple gravel road due to Greenland's tight budget. The only roads of this sort are in Southern Greenland. There is a 120km network of roads connecting settlements and farms.


Ah I understand.

I guess it can't be helped since the climate and geography makes construction relatively difficult over there. It's understandable.

I guess the only saving grace is Air Greenland (you just have to time your flight schedule to match the common itinerary: Copenhagen<->Kangerlussuaq<->Nuuk

Nevertheless, I have to admit that Greenland has come a long way. In the past, it used to be a barren land of snow and ice where only scientists and explorers would settle on a frozen land mass.

Now Greenland is a modern area in the 21st century. There are now stores, supermarkets..........and jesus christ even a movie theatre that shows Hollywood films (as recent as 'Lets Be Cops' as well as 'Annabelle').

This is the new Greenland hehe 

P.S.
On a slightly off-topic note:

As I mentioned in the previous page, it would still be epic to see high performance sports cars in Greenland

Imagine for example seeing a Lamborghini Aventador in Greenland.


















It's both ridicilous yet also bad-a$$ at the same time.................and I wonder how the local Inuit tribe will react to what modern civilization has to offer


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Sondre Igaliku


----------



## Proterra (Mar 17, 2011)

Blackraven said:


> I wonder how the local Inuit tribe will react to what modern civilization has to offer


The local Inuit will probably consider the owner of that sportscar to be insane to spend so much money on a vehicle which can only be used for drives around the block in Nuuk and will spent most of its time stored in a garage anyways.

The local Inuit prefer to use Arctic Cats, Skidoos or Polarises. If a closed vheicle is needed, I reckon they prefer to go with the likes of a Land Rover Defender or maybe a Toyota Landcruiser if they want something more "flashy".


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Agreed...... But we all know there probably is that one idiot who bought a Lamborghini there


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm sure that Inuit people are capable of driving. They aren't just some local form of wildlife.


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

http://youtu.be/pR0K6qulFz0

The video shows Sisimiut, the 2nd largest city (6000) 
It starts in the area coming into town from the airport (which has since been developed), and then goes through town to the other edge of the city.


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Most of Greenland's terrain is too harsh for roads to be built and maintained, and most settlements are very far from eachother. But in southern Greenland, there is a giant network of gravel roads connecting small settlement and sheep farms. They are mainly used as hiking trails for tourists, but are also used as transportation for farmers. Boats are the main way to transport, and the roads arent in great condition, so cars on these roads are rare.

Here is a video: http://youtu.be/hS84iUNBRlU
http://youtu.be/_w7Jrc3dV0o

Also, there are several pics of these roads in this thread if interested.


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Kangerussuaq is one of the few inland towns. It is the hub of Air Greenland making it Greenlands main International Airport, and it also has a large road network. One road in particular goes out to the ice shelf. 

This video shows the town and the roads outside town. http://youtu.be/TJcTjsynsew


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Drive from the Nuuk Airport to Qinngorput - http://youtu.be/0PzRrqxi2Bc

(Note: This video is from 2007. A lot has been developed since.)


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Sisimiut (2nd Largest City)


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Driving in Nuuk (Credit to the blogger, Fillipina in Greenland)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKDb_mo7DTk#t=397


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Road from Kulusuk to the cold war Radar Station:


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Road outside of Tasiilaq:


----------



## Dblcut3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Narsaq









Photo source:http://sermitsiaq.ag/kujalleq-tager-uran-debat-i-uge


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Dblcut3 said:


> Driving in Nuuk (Credit to the blogger, Fillipina in Greenland)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKDb_mo7DTk#t=397


Oh wow, I never knew a fellow kababayan made it to the other side of the world.

Wow that's amazing to hear imho


----------

